

Should Facebook Acquire Kickstarter? - antonioevans
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2012/07/23/should-facebook-acquire-kickstarter/

======
gfosco
Why does this article exist? What a joke.

Should Twitter acquire Snapple? The little sayings on the bottle caps are like
tweets.

That's how far they are reaching.

